# Metacam Shelf life.



## Kiko

In September I got a bottle of Metacam for my bunnies after they got spayed/neutered and I was wondering the shelf life?
If it's gonna go bad soon, I'd rather give to someone who needs it then see it go to waste.


----------



## lilspaz68

Kiko said:


> In September I got a bottle of Metacam for my bunnies after they got spayed/neutered and I was wondering the shelf life?
> If it's gonna go bad soon, I'd rather give to someone who needs it then see it go to waste.


If you have a real bottle (not just dispensed metacam) then the exp date is on there. I just checked the one I got a week ago and it expires in 2 years


----------



## Kiko

It's the real bottle, it says 2012, and I called the Vet and she said it actually lasts even longer. Whee!


----------



## Snippet

When I last got Metacam the leflet it comes with said it expires 6 months after being opened.


----------



## lilspaz68

Snippet said:


> When I last got Metacam the leflet it comes with said it expires 6 months after being opened.


I have used almost 2 year old metacam, and its worked well on swollen limbs, after surgery, etc. I wonder if it loses effectiveness slowly?


----------



## Kiko

I never thought of that.
I may ask my vet if the effectiveness of painkillers is diminished over time. And if it is, if it matters to the rats. 
Since I believe metacam is made for dogs, the change may not matter.


----------



## lilspaz68

even more interesting

here's the metacam product insert leaflet
http://ingleburnvet.com.au/xmetacam.htm

Storage
Store below 25°C (Air Conditioning).
Discard 6 months after initial use when stored below 25°C (Air Conditioning).

I have always just kept it in the cupboard.


----------



## Kiko

Like wise, it goes in the pantry where I keep the rat food.


----------

